# PCC from Dubai police



## JanetR (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi guys,

Can anyone advise me how long does it take the Dubai police to process police clearance certificate for non-residents after all documents & application fees have been mailed to Dubai police by courier? 

They do not answer telephones and emails are bouncing back. We need this Good conduct certificate as we were residing in UAE for 7 years for Australian Immigration. Thanks a ton for help!


----------



## canadiangal75 (Aug 23, 2008)

I thought you were supposed to go get your fingerprints done in person. I was told by someone who did do this that it took 24 hours. Now are you in Dubai, or outside the country at the present time? If you are outside the country, I can expect it to take a long time to process. By the way all government stuff has pretty much been closed since December 2nd and will re-open on Sunday December 14th.


----------



## JanetR (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! We are now in India. We have got the finger prints notarized, attested by Indian court(Mantralaya) & by the UAE Embassy in India. We have sent our documents by courier to Dubai police 2 months ago along with the bank draft of 70 USD. We were wondering as to how long do they take to process the documents.



canadiangal75 said:


> I thought you were supposed to go get your fingerprints done in person. I was told by someone who did do this that it took 24 hours. Now are you in Dubai, or outside the country at the present time? If you are outside the country, I can expect it to take a long time to process. By the way all government stuff has pretty much been closed since December 2nd and will re-open on Sunday December 14th.


----------



## canadiangal75 (Aug 23, 2008)

JanetR said:


> Thanks for the reply! We are now in India. We have got the finger prints notarized, attested by Indian court(Mantralaya) & by the UAE Embassy in India. We have sent our documents by courier to Dubai police 2 months ago along with the bank draft of 70 USD. We were wondering as to how long do they take to process the documents.


All I can say is good luck. We sent ours to Canada to be done and it says it takes 4 months on their website. I am definitely getting mine done in Dubai before I leave just in case I need it. I guess patience is required. But if you lived in Dubai, you know about processing times in general and patience


----------



## help1234 (May 24, 2010)

Saw this old post and in a similar situation waiting for PCC from Dubai (after all the initial paper work from UAE Embassy etc)

Can you share how long it took to get a response from Dubai police? thx


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

A week or two at the most


----------



## sam99r (May 1, 2010)

JanetR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone advise me how long does it take the Dubai police to process police clearance certificate for non-residents after all documents & application fees have been mailed to Dubai police by courier?
> 
> They do not answer telephones and emails are bouncing back. We need this Good conduct certificate as we were residing in UAE for 7 years for Australian Immigration. Thanks a ton for help!


Hi janetR,
For Dxb PCC all you need to do is fill the form (You can get it at Police station - we did it at the office at near port rashid)
Pay AED110 per person , visa and passport copy - deposit it with Police station - they do finger prints if not done already and give you a receipt
It took us 3 working days to get the letter. Do let me know if you need any more info.
Cheers
Sam


----------



## help1234 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Bbay2Oz. Just re-confirming:
- you'd personal experience of getting a response back from Dubai/UAE Police in this timeframe (1-2 weeks)? 
- I suppose this is the processing time for dubai police - we must add additional time for postal delivery?
- Anyone found a way to get international courier delivery from Police in Dubai to international locations (Australia)?

Thanks Sam. The question is related to getting PCC when someone is living abroad.


----------



## sam99r (May 1, 2010)

help1234 said:


> Thanks Bbay2Oz. Just re-confirming:
> - you'd personal experience of getting a response back from Dubai/UAE Police in this timeframe (1-2 weeks)?
> - I suppose this is the processing time for dubai police - we must add additional time for postal delivery?
> - Anyone found a way to get international courier delivery from Police in Dubai to international locations (Australia)?
> ...


Help1234,
My bad  I did not read the request properly. Although, i found some information on dubai police website which may be of use to you guys. The note says -

Please send your certified fingerprint, together with the transaction number and required attachments, to: [email protected] and contact on numbers: +971 4 201 4518 or +971 4 201 3484

Hope this helps!
Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

help1234 said:


> Thanks Bbay2Oz. Just re-confirming:
> - you'd personal experience of getting a response back from Dubai/UAE Police in this timeframe (1-2 weeks)?
> - I suppose this is the processing time for dubai police - we must add additional time for postal delivery?
> - Anyone found a way to get international courier delivery from Police in Dubai to international locations (Australia)?
> ...


Sorry, we were living there when we got them done. Guess, you could add 1 week more for delivery (their website says they send it buy registered post)


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

JanetR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone advise me how long does it take the Dubai police to process police clearance certificate for non-residents after all documents & application fees have been mailed to Dubai police by courier?
> 
> They do not answer telephones and emails are bouncing back. We need this Good conduct certificate as we were residing in UAE for 7 years for Australian Immigration. Thanks a ton for help!


Dear Janet .

I thought you were supposed to apply at the UAE embassy in India. but honestly speaking even if you do they take ages. i have a similar issue as I need PCC from Kuwait. I applied at kuwait Embassy and its now 5 months and no response. then I applied through helpline group and they will get the PCC within 15 working days but are expensive.

check their site.

Police Clearance Certificate,PCC,UAE PCC,QATAR PCC,KUWAIT PCC,BAHARAIN PCC

All the best .
Srikant.


----------



## Jinsonmc2004 (Apr 1, 2010)

*PCC from Dubai*



JanetR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone advise me how long does it take the Dubai police to process police clearance certificate for non-residents after all documents & application fees have been mailed to Dubai police by courier?
> 
> They do not answer telephones and emails are bouncing back. We need this Good conduct certificate as we were residing in UAE for 7 years for Australian Immigration. Thanks a ton for help!


I dont know about the documents being couriered , but i have submitted mine and my wifes application while i was working in dubai and I got the PCC on the 3rd working day.


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

*dubai pcc*

dear Srikant 

can you advise what are the charges from HELPLINE for getting us UAE PCC . They mentioned 20 days & good contacts with UAE embassy in dubai . am outside UAE , in qatar so would need to go via them. thanks


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

ozthedream said:


> dear Srikant
> 
> can you advise what are the charges from HELPLINE for getting us UAE PCC . They mentioned 20 days & good contacts with UAE embassy in dubai . am outside UAE , in qatar so would need to go via them. thanks


So can i say that : when you are moving out of a GULF country ... you get the PCC in advance (of course the validity will be only 1 year only)

but incase you want the PCC for teh second time as the previous one has expired, , then maybe it will be quicker based on the previous PCC ..


----------



## ferytm (Mar 25, 2012)

*PCC Dubai*

Hi,
I guess you are in Australia and you had to get the PCC from Dubai police.

I am in the process of doing that (got the finger prints and authentication done). How long it took to get the PCC from dubai after you sent the papers?


cheers,
F



help1234 said:


> Thanks Bbay2Oz. Just re-confirming:
> - you'd personal experience of getting a response back from Dubai/UAE Police in this timeframe (1-2 weeks)?
> - I suppose this is the processing time for dubai police - we must add additional time for postal delivery?
> - Anyone found a way to get international courier delivery from Police in Dubai to international locations (Australia)?
> ...


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

10mct said:


> So can i say that : when you are moving out of a GULF country ... you get the PCC in advance (of course the validity will be only 1 year only)
> 
> but incase you want the PCC for teh second time as the previous one has expired, , then maybe it will be quicker based on the previous PCC ..


Hi do you know what is the process to get the finger prints attested in India before approaching the U.A.E embassy in India


----------



## hkb18 (May 17, 2012)

*PCC from Dubai Police*



ozthedream said:


> dear Srikant
> 
> can you advise what are the charges from HELPLINE for getting us UAE PCC . They mentioned 20 days & good contacts with UAE embassy in dubai . am outside UAE , in qatar so would need to go via them. thanks


Hello,

Did you use the Helpline service to get police certificate from Dubai? My husband is India and we have very less time to submit it for Canadian Immigration. Thank you so much for your reply. How much time did they took to get ur PCC? Thanks again for all your help!!


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello all,

A friend of mine who is currently residing in India needs to get a police clearance check done from the UAE as he used to go there to visit his parents(only on visit visas) and because he stayed over there for a cumulative period of more than 12 months in the last ten years.Do you know whether Dubai police would issue the same if he were to go there in person on a visit visa?

Thanks,
Zaki



sam99r said:


> Hi janetR,
> For Dxb PCC all you need to do is fill the form (You can get it at Police station - we did it at the office at near port rashid)
> Pay AED110 per person , visa and passport copy - deposit it with Police station - they do finger prints if not done already and give you a receipt
> It took us 3 working days to get the letter. Do let me know if you need any more info.
> ...


----------



## gbr (Jul 20, 2013)

How long does the Dubai police take to issue a PCC these days?


----------



## Raj02 (Jul 18, 2013)

I applied through a consultant from India, after getting my finger print done with local police, They issued it in a month for me my family. charges were on the higher side Rs.15000/head. but if you are there in Dubai, it will be much faster, hopefully in a week


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A friend of mine who is currently residing in India needs to get a police clearance check done from the UAE as he used to go there to visit his parents(only on visit visas) and because he stayed over there for a cumulative period of more than 12 months in the last ten years.Do you know whether Dubai police would issue the same if he were to go there in person on a visit visa?
> 
> ...



Can non-residents, who no longer have residency visa apply for PCC in person with Dubai Police? 

Thanks

B


----------



## gallivantor (Jun 1, 2014)

I never would have believed how long this process would take.
We're currently in the UK looking to move to Australia, but my better half lived in Dubai for a couple of years so we have to get a certificate from them for her.

28th December - lodge SkillSelect EOI
13th January - receive invitation to apply
31st January - pay visa fee and submit application
18th February - Australian visa office assigns case officer and requests documents
24th February - to go UK police in London to get fingerprints taken
28th February - go to UK FCO to get fingerprints legalised but are told it cannot be done in person and must be done by post; so post it off instead
8th March - receive back legalised fingerprints from UK FCO
25th March - appointment at UAE embassy, they legalise the fingerprints
28th March - posted to Dubai Police
... we hear nothing ...
21st April - e-mail Dubai Police and ask if they've received it
22nd April - they reply to say no
After tracking the package on the UAE Post website, we discover that it was not delivered and has been taken back to their post office
4th May - After some e-mailing back and forth with the police and the postal service, it finally get delivered
26th May - e-mail them again and ask if they have it
27th May - they reply to say yes they are processing it
and that is where we are today. More than 3 months after starting the process and 2 months after posting it, we still don't have the certificate.

Fingers crossed June will be a better month!


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Yes they can.... Just visit the Dubai Police HO (CID Section) and provide the required documents....



lovebt said:


> Can non-residents, who no longer have residency visa apply for PCC in person with Dubai Police?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> B


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

oops... replied to a 2013 post!


----------



## gallivantor (Jun 1, 2014)

gallivantor said:


> 28th March - posted to Dubai Police
> ... we hear nothing ...
> 21st April - e-mail Dubai Police and ask if they've received it
> 22nd April - they reply to say no
> ...


18th June -- received certificate in the post!

Just thought I'd update this thread for anyone wondering about timescales -- I finally just got mine back almost 3 months after sending it, and 6 weeks after badgering them into actually collecting it from the post office. Had we not chased them up, they probably never would have got round to it, so worth doing if you have to go through this process.


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

gallivantor said:


> 18th June -- received certificate in the post!
> 
> Just thought I'd update this thread for anyone wondering about timescales -- I finally just got mine back almost 3 months after sending it, and 6 weeks after badgering them into actually collecting it from the post office. Had we not chased them up, they probably never would have got round to it, so worth doing if you have to go through this process.


Hi

Could you please tell which all documents submitted. I know there's the fingerprints which need to be legalized and certified, passport copy and previous residence permit copies, and did you just send the docs by post or also apply online? And how did you go about making the payment? Did you also have to fill in the form (Request for Good Conduct Certificate) on the dubai police website?

Appreciate your help, I'm desperately needing this done.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## gallivantor (Jun 1, 2014)

We were getting conflicting information from different pages on the police website and also from the UAE embassy who told us something different

In the end we just:
1. got the fingerprints (from UK police in our case), got them legalised by UK and then certified by UAE embassy
2. downloaded and printed PDF application form from Dubai Police website
3. filled in application form
4. got an envelope and enclosed the fingerprints, the application form, passport photo and copy of passport, along with a bankers draft for AED's (can't remember how much money we sent, as the different information was conflicting so we chose the highest amount just to be on the safe side)
and then sent it recorded delivery to the specified Dubai Police address


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

Yea, that's exactly what I'm confused about, information is different on the dubai police website and UAE embassy in london website. 

Did you get the pdf form filled in Arabic as well? The form itself says apply online and also needs the left thumb print, weird. 

I was planning on applying online and they take payment and provide you with a reference no., so was just gonna mention the reference no. with the docs i send.


----------



## gallivantor (Jun 1, 2014)

No we just filled in the English side of the form, despite what it says about having to fill in both languages that didn't seem to be the case

Not sure if you can do it online, when we checked that only seemed to be for current Dubai residents, not for ex-residents, but not sure if that's the case or not

It's all very confusing, luckily what we did resulted in us getting the certificate but I can't say that what we did was the only or the correct way...


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

Probably they've changed the form since then. The online form now asks if you're currently in dubai or not and gives you an option to deliver the letter outside uae. 

Appreciate your help.. Will post my saga here when I've lodged everything.


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

gallivantor said:


> No we just filled in the English side of the form, despite what it says about having to fill in both languages that didn't seem to be the case
> 
> Not sure if you can do it online, when we checked that only seemed to be for current Dubai residents, not for ex-residents, but not sure if that's the case or not
> 
> It's all very confusing, luckily what we did resulted in us getting the certificate but I can't say that what we did was the only or the correct way...


I had one more doubt.. was the dubai pcc issued in Arabic and/or English? Did you have to make a special request?

Thanks


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

chrisvar said:


> I had one more doubt.. was the dubai pcc issued in Arabic and/or English? Did you have to make a special request?
> 
> Thanks


Dubai PCC is issued in English; no need for translation.


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Dubai PCC is issued in English; no need for translation.


Cheers for the prompt reply


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

chrisvar said:


> I had one more doubt.. was the dubai pcc issued in Arabic and/or English? Did you have to make a special request?
> 
> Thanks


Depends , you can get the PCC from any police station . All of them will give you PCC in Arabic , if you want it in English you have to get it from Dubai Police Headquarters opposite Al Mullah Plaza.


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm applying from UK and not in person. I'm hoping they'll send it across in English. I was gonna mention it in the cover letter.


----------



## h.invictus (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi,

I worked in UAE 4 years ago. I will be requiring SHARJAH PCC. And I just checked on google that they mention Profession on PCC. Visa issued to me shows a different profession than the one I worked in. My occupation is different than the one mentioned on my visa.
Will this be a problem?
What can be the solution of this problem?


----------



## ptamang (May 23, 2016)

Dear members,

I am currently in UAE and need to get PCC for immigration.
I read somewhere that PCC for immigration purpose needs to be obtained by visiting a police station as the PCC obtained by submitting request online is not accepted.
Has any one successfully submitted Dubai PCC obtained online to DIBP?

Regards,


----------



## ptamang (May 23, 2016)

Dear members,

Any inputs regarding my query below?




ptamang said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I am currently in UAE and need to get PCC for immigration.
> I read somewhere that PCC for immigration purpose needs to be obtained by visiting a police station as the PCC obtained by submitting request online is not accepted.
> ...


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

ptamang said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I am currently in UAE and need to get PCC for immigration.
> I read somewhere that PCC for immigration purpose needs to be obtained by visiting a police station as the PCC obtained by submitting request online is not accepted.
> ...



Hello Mate, 

You can get the PCC through the Dubai Police App. Please download the Dubai Police App on android or Iphone and request it. You would need to pay through a credit / debit card an amount around 250 / 300 I believe. I did this process last year in October and received the PCC via email which was valid till 3 months within 48 hours of application. 

You dont need to go to a Police station to apply nowadays. They have made things really easy.


Hope this helped.

Thank you.

Regards, 
Paresh


----------



## ptamang (May 23, 2016)

Thanks Paresh. Your inputs are very helpful.



pareshs said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> You can get the PCC through the Dubai Police App. Please download the Dubai Police App on android or Iphone and request it. You would need to pay through a credit / debit card an amount around 250 / 300 I believe. I did this process last year in October and received the PCC via email which was valid till 3 months within 48 hours of application.
> 
> ...


----------

